# DIY Goose Silhouette Decoys



## mdhall

I made these guides for anyone wanting to make geese decoys for early season. They are 24"H by 36"L like most silohouette decoys. Just print them out and cut them, then trace them on whatever you are making your dekes out of. Election season is coming up and you can make use of old signs. Or just by then plywood and do it. Election signs come with posts to stick them in the ground with though. Plywood might last longer. I dunno, I haven't tried em yet but if anyone does let me know how they work.


----------



## clent586

Dang................a genuine post!! Who'd of thunk it? Thanks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Great idea MD 

made some out of real thin plywood once but they were still kind of heavy ( if you made large numbers of them) but I read some where about using either thin plexiglass or someone talked about using the corrigated plastic roofin material. I found some cardboard that worked pretty good and I think is was called "Waxed cardboard" had a wax type coating the resisted water.


----------



## kscoggins

thanks for the stencils man, good idea


----------



## newmoon

I am kinda dumb when it comes to printers and such but what scale are the done in, I want to take the copys to the print shop and have some templets made for full size decoys.  thanks     alan


----------



## mdhall

when I posted them they were 24 x 36 I think the forum may have resized them automatically, but you can stretch them to whatever. Just make sure to keep the aspect ratio the same or close or you might have some strange looking decoys.   

Whered you get that waxed cardboard?


----------



## Covehnter

I'll have to take pics of mine from last year. I'd suggest flocking the heads- makes a world of difference on silos.


----------

